# I need opinons



## Curiousdpkid88 (Jun 21, 2017)

Okay, so first and foremost I'm an anxious guy. I had stayed inside with no contact other than my family for 2 years. I was alright with that and had no problems with mental illness etc. However over the last year I've te connected with friends and went to college. I recently smoked a lot of pot and woke up the next morning where I had symptoms of dp/dr. Convinced I had it down to all the articles and self convincing. However I've started to notice that i do not feel majority of these symptoms like disconnection from reality, my body, , etc but I still have a feeling of somewhat dizziness and somewhat drunk feeling (comes randomly sometimes worse) I'm really just looking for advice to know if you think I have dp/dr or perhaps something medically wrong


----------



## freezeup (Oct 1, 2016)

You don't have to have all the symptoms in order for it to be considered DP\DR. My advice would be: get out while you still can. You were giving a warning by your brain that this obviously isn't a drug you should be using. Don't ignore it.


----------



## Hedgehog fuzz (Dec 12, 2016)

listen to freezep, take it from some of us who have been mangled by dp. weed is lame past your teenage years iMO unless your brain can handle it which is can't. i wish i had done a hundred other things other than smoke weed and listen to music. nothing wrong with listening to music, but all the drugs and that.....its not a lifestyle that will serve you.


----------



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

Hi, I don't think you have anything medically wrong with you. Just like...Try like...relaxing as much as possible. Try doing Yoga/


----------



## Kiwi89 (Mar 31, 2017)

I read a lot of people talking about the "drunk" feeling. I have had it a few times but it never stuck thankfully. Sounds like you've got some DP or DR triggered from the pot usage. Considering you are an anxious guy, it wouldn't be too surprising. I would definitely lay off the pot and try as best as you can to stay calm, accept it, distract yourself from it. and it'll gradually fade away.


----------



## Crazxan (May 14, 2017)

I don't think anything is wrong with you, sometimes it just takes a little more then 24 hours for DP to go away from drug use.

Take a look at this article, it should help you. http://www.dpmanual.com/articles/drug-induced-depersonalization/


----------

